# More Venomous Snake Photos by Shannon Plummer



## Shannon (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi guys,

Here is the next batch of images from my last photo shoot -

I'll get the two BHP photos out of the way first and leave the rest for the vens!
These images have also been added to my gallery here on APS.

© 2008. Shannon Plummer. All rights reserved.

Black-headed Python (Aspidites melanocephalus). A non-venomous python found in Australia.













Common Death Adder (Acanthophis antarcticus) Barkley locality. One of the most venomous land snakes in Australia.






















Collett's Snake (Pseudechis colletti) is a member of the Black Snake family and is found in remote areas of central Queensland, Australia. Highly venomous.
































Stephens' Banded Snake (Hoplocephalus stephensii) is a medium-sized partly tree-dwelling snake inhabiting South-East Queensland and north-eastern New South Wales, Australia. Venomous.


----------



## Khagan (Oct 1, 2008)

Wow awesome pics! How amazing is that collett's.. It's almost like flames!


----------



## Ozzie Python (Oct 1, 2008)

nice work shannon. love that colletts!!!


----------



## notechistiger (Oct 1, 2008)

WOW. You take awesome photos. I *love* the collett's.


----------



## Trouble (Oct 1, 2008)

*OMG they're AWESOME Shannon.... Lovely work as usual! *
*I loooooooooooooooooooooooove the 2nd Black-Headed shot!, it's cool*
*And that collett's is puuuuuuurrrdy! *
*The last death adder shot is wicked also!*

*OMG, I can't pick a fav lol.... Thanks for sharing and look forward to your other work!*


----------



## CassM (Oct 1, 2008)

Absolutely amazing! The Collett's is absolutely stunning!


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 1, 2008)

4th death adder pic is crazy . Looks sweet and mean at the same time.


----------



## Shannon (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks for commenting guys!


----------



## SCam (Oct 1, 2008)

awesome pics shannon!! i like the bhp shots


----------



## funcouple (Oct 1, 2008)

wow awsum pix. luv the pix of the bhp. thanx


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 1, 2008)

Very impressive! Great work!


----------



## africancichlidau (Oct 1, 2008)

Where's the background gone?


----------



## Shannon (Oct 2, 2008)

???



africancichlidau said:


> Where's the background gone?


----------



## pythons73 (Oct 2, 2008)

Very nice photos...


----------



## DonnB (Oct 2, 2008)

That Collett is awesome.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Oct 2, 2008)

yea collets do look like they have hotrod flames painted on


----------



## ravan (Oct 2, 2008)

love the pics of the collett!


----------

